# Nifty Novelty Jar



## debodun (Jul 27, 2017)

This cute jar is about 5" tall. The bottom says "Plochman & Harrison, Chicago." The lid may not be original as the research I did indicated this style of jar was actually used to contain mustard.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 27, 2017)

Those old bottles are fun and getting harder to find.

I have a couple of similar bottles that could be used as coin banks when they were empty, Abraham Lincoln fruit flavored syrups were popular.







A couple of other and slightly earlier maple syrup and vinegar bottles were George Washington and Carrie Nation.

This is an example of Carrie Nation, some folks mistake her for Mary Poppins.






I still haven't adjusted to seeing my old friend Mrs Butterworth becoming a collectible, guess I'm getting old.


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2017)

I have two of the Lincoln "banks", a "Jolly Joe" jar, a bear figural bottle (probably for honey or maple syrup) and a bunny & Scottie candy containers.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 27, 2017)

I get a kick out of those old glass candy containers, they make a nice display at Christmas or Easter.


----------

